# GLFTPD problems [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

Problem adding dns/domain ip access to the ip login allowed list.

I have been having an issue trying to use dns domains to as a ip allowed login.

settings:

glftpd.conf: 

```

# secure_ip min. fields | allow hostnames? | need ident? | users to whom this applies

 secure_ip   *                1                           0                  *

 
```

===

Adding any of these rules to the users will fail  to allow the 

user to login

```
Site addip <user> <*@dns> 

Site addip <user> <*@dns.domain.com> 

Site addip <user> <test@dns> 

Site addip <user> <test@dns.domain.com> 
```

When i try to nslookup the dns.domain it shows the proper ip.

I also tried :

```
Site addip <user> <test@numeric.ip.here> 
```

and it also fails.

I checked the logins.log and error.log and the wonly thing i get is:

Bad user@host

From  the client side i get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 530 "*@numeric.ip" is not valid for the account specified.

 

So far from what i have seen, it seems that glftpd resolves the dns.domain but if 

the resolved ip is not present in the user account it refuses the user to login.

The only way i can allow the user to login is by doing:

```
Site addip <user> <*@numeric.ip>
```

This also tells me that for some reason its not acceptin the ident.

i as posted above:

```
Site addip <user> <test@numeric.ip.here>
```

also fails to login the user.

I also tried to remove and change the options on glftpd.conf in the secure_ip option 

but the problem still remained.

Adcional notes:

Im using :

glftpd 2.01 ( latest )

tcpd

xinetd[/u]

/etc/xinet.conf shows:

```
defaults

{

 

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

 

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

and /etc/xinetd.d/glftpd

```
service glftpd

{

 disable = no

 flags           = REUSE NAMEINARGS

 socket_type     = stream

 protocol        = tcp

 wait            = no

 user            = root

 server          = /usr/sbin/tcpd

 server_args     = /path/to/glftpd/bin/glftpd -l -o -i -r /path/to/glftpd.conf -s /path/to/glftpd/bin/glstrings.bin -e -l -o -l -o -i -z cert=/glftpd/etc/ftpd-dsa.pem

}
```

I have read the glftpd.docs at www.glftpd.com and tried all of this in my lan. currently i am out of ideas.

maybe i am just missing something simple.

----------

## ScRaTcHi

Try to name those domains in /etc/hosts

just an idea  :Wink: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

that will 'defeat' the purpose of using hostnames on the userfiles

and it wount solve the issue with <ident>@numeric.ip either .

----------

## HeXiLeD

GLFTPD CRONTAB PROBLEM

well so far i have no solution for the above problem...

but i have a couple more.

I installed glftpd once using emerge but then i unmerged it and compiled it using  the built in installer.

( since  im using ssmtp to send me the system logs )

i dont get  why i get  this by mail :

```
Cron <root@box> /opt/glftpd/bin/reset -r /opt/glftpd/glftpd.conf

/bin/sh: /opt/glftpd/bin/reset: No such file or directory
```

and i get this at 0:00 everyday 

the only lines that  i have in crontb  that could be doing this are :

```
0  *  * * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

0  5  * * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

*/60  * * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons
```

i have nothing from glftpd in /opt 

and nothing on /cron.hourly or /cron.daily

any ideas ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

Contrab issue solved by changing the only glftpd contrab entry path. 

However it was strange to fix this like this since the old entry had no relation to any /opt/ paths

Ident issue solved by installing and setting up:

```
*  net-misc/oidentd

      Latest version available: 2.0.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.7-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 191 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.ojnk.net/

      Description: Another (RFC1413 compliant) ident daemon

      License:     GPL-2
```

DNS Resolving issue solved by not using a router

----------

